# russian eggs



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Aug 27, 2014)

my russian laid 2 eggs about a week ago (one got cracked when she layer it) and she just laid 2 more yesterday i have them in the incubator its all good. when will the eggs hatch? also when will i start seeing veins in the eggs?


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

They usually take around 60 days. You might not ever see veins in the eggs.

If the internal membrane is still intact, there is a chance that the cracked egg can still hatch. I hatched lots of cracked sulcata eggs over the years.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Aug 27, 2014)

the one cracked egg that had a hole in it i think when she was laying it may have hit a rock or something. but i still put in the incubator but it started rotting so i look it out so it would not affect the other eggs.


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the one cracked egg that had a hole in it i think when she was laying it may have hit a rock or something. but i still put in the incubator but it started rotting so i look it out so it would not affect the other eggs.



Good call.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks for awnsering questions dude


----------



## Mundoexotico (Aug 30, 2014)

do you have pictures?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Aug 30, 2014)

Mundoexotico said:


> do you have pictures?


i will take some pics tomorrow.


----------

